# Rye Malt



## big d (19/3/05)

hi all
im keen on trying rye malt in an ipa or porter or whatever.just a quick question?
is it any good and what sort of flavour characteristics can i expect compared to say a pale base malt.dennys rye ipa uses 1.36kg rye in the grist so am curious as to the effect.all accounts suggests its a cracker.

cheers
big d


----------



## Jovial_Monk (20/3/05)

Hey Bigd,

I would use flaked rye rather than ryemalt, gives much more flavor weight for weight.

I made a bitter with oats and rye and boy was it smooth and tasty! Will be repeating that one!

Jovial Monk


----------



## Ross (20/3/05)

JM -

So what flavour characteristic did it give??


----------



## Jovial_Monk (20/3/05)

Rye flavor 

Dunno how to describe it, but it does go nice in a beer!

You can easily overdo it, though. 2Kg rye would be too much.

JM


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (21/3/05)

big d, I brewed a Rye IPA similar to Doc's. I used 18% Rye malt, its a prick to crack :angry: Just ran it through a few times.
On early tastings I would say it adds a spiceness to the beers flavour and it goes well with the high alcohol and bitterness.

C&B
TDA


----------

